# طلب الي يعرف البرنامج VirtuWell الخاص ب Wellbore Optimization



## Drilling-Engineer (11 فبراير 2008)

عندي طلب للأخوه الي يعرف هالبرنامج (F.A.S.T VirtuWell) اريد السيريل نمبر
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الصقر الجزائري (12 فبراير 2008)

أخي ممكن أعرف على شو يتكلم البرنامج أنا أدرس drilling


----------



## راشد البلوشي (12 فبراير 2008)

hi Drilling-engineer bro.. I have the application of virtuwell for well bore optimization.

but I don't knw its needs serial code or no? mayb the one I hae its full version.

anyway I ll check it if thr is serial so I ll give u its serial no# ok 

bro AlSaqar AlJaza2eri soon I gonna upload this program thn u bcome to knw its function & why we use it

anyway friends wish all of u best of luck


----------



## راشد البلوشي (12 فبراير 2008)

hi bro Drilling Engineer

the Virtuwell which I have its version 2.615
software no# 100002
serial no is
4#107P-N4Y0E-Q[email protected]

this demo program ll Expire in 2434 Days

wish u best of luck

hey friends soon I ll upload this program for u pplz ok 

no one b angry jst PRAY for me


----------



## Drilling-Engineer (14 فبراير 2008)

Dear Rashid i appreciate your help
thank you alote and hope you all the seccess
thanx again and waiting your new 

i will check ur serial no. and sure i will reply to you


----------



## راشد البلوشي (14 فبراير 2008)

hi drilling-engineer..
I hop the serial no# ll work with u if it doesn't work so don't b confused
as soon as possible I ll upload it
beside tht thr is WELLTEST,Material balance,...etc all for wellbore optimization

well jst wait for new


----------



## Drilling-Engineer (16 فبراير 2008)

Dear Bro...... it was not working with my version 2.622

hopefully u will upload the software sooon

thank you(BASHA) and regards


----------



## mhhalim_eng (4 يوليو 2009)

Aslamu Alikum
I wanna that software please
this will be a great favour
Gazakum ALLAh khairn
Aslamu Alikum


----------



## GeoOo (28 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## لطيفة الحاج (7 فبراير 2010)

_ماذا يعني باللغة العربية well bore optimization ؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_ومشكورة للجميع_


----------



## راشد البلوشي (8 فبراير 2010)

hey dear.. 
click on this link and get all softwares of Fekete + cracked


----------



## راشد البلوشي (8 فبراير 2010)

here is the All Softwares of FEKETE + cracked
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178501.html


----------

